
Ask HN: What are the best informed AI blogs/ bloggers? - richardreeze
I&#x27;m looking for AI news sources who avoid the temptation to generate hype.<p>Recently, I discovered Skynet Today (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skynettoday.com&#x2F;) and really enjoy their coverage.
So I wondered what other good sources are out there? (Not necessarily a publication, could be just a trustworthy writer )
======
citilife
I actually subscribed to: [https://lettergram.net/](https://lettergram.net/)

Follow "Artificial Intelligence | AI", "Machine Learning | ML", etc.

~~~
richardreeze
This looks good but I wish they didn't require me to add my credit card after
selecting the free plan.

------
billconan
[http://distill.pub](http://distill.pub)

[http://www.wildml.com/](http://www.wildml.com/)

~~~
richardreeze
Can't believe I hadn't heard of Distill before. This is great thanks!

~~~
billconan
[https://jalammar.github.io/](https://jalammar.github.io/)

